# Oh no, not more kittens



## Greenport ferals

A co-worker, Linda, got in touch with me last week, asking for help. She has been feeding two feral kittens since late summer. They are approximately 9 weeks old. The mother cat was around for awhile, but has disappeared. 
Linda has gotten the kittens to the point where they will eat right at her feet but she can't touch them. One is a calico, the other is a long-haired gray.

The problem is that she can't adopt them, having two cats already, limited income, a new baby, a husband on disability plus she is planning to move by Dec. 1. There is no one who would take care of the kittens when she's gone.

I asked our local rescue organization, Animalkind, if they would take the kittens if we trapped them, but for the first time they said no. They had a fire (very minor) and sprinkler-system flood (major) last spring. It shut down their facility and they are still operating out of cramped temporary quarters. Their foster support people all took in multiple cats, about 150 in all, so that resource is tapped out. 

Personally, I cannot take in one more cat. But I lent Linda a trap and told her I would take the kittens if she could catch them. 

I hope she does. Otherwise they will die in our typical upstate NY winter without food or shelter. 

I guess what I am hoping is to buy them some time, time in which a home or at least a foster family can be found.

I am located in Hudson, NY, about 30 miles south of Albany.


----------



## Greenport ferals

My big orange cat, Tuffy, got into a fight. I found him with blood on his chest and a wound on his cheek this morning when I came home. 

Luckily, my vet fit me in Saturday afternoon. While she worked on him, I asked her if she knew anyone who would foster two semi-feral kittens, and ended up telling her the story above. 

My vet and the vet tech beamed like I'd just offered them a present and said, "We'll take them!" Just like that. They do have kittens there from time to time, in large cages in the waiting area. I just never thought they'd be so receptive. I couldn't thank them enough. 

I called Linda and told her. If only the trapping can be successful, we can get these kittens into a great situation, with medical care to boot.


----------



## Greenport ferals

They will keep them and try to adopt them. If not, they will keep them. I switched to this vet 2 years ago and really like her. There are resident cats, most with special needs, roaming her waiting area and office. That's my kind of vet.


----------



## orrymain

I hope you catch them soon. Thanks to both your co worker and you for caring for these kittens. I wish all vets were like yours. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Greenport ferals

I caught the kittens!

I drove up to my co-worker's place Monday after work. I didn't know what to expect, but surprisingly the boyfriend was able to pick up the little calico and put it in the carrier. I set the trap for the gray fluffy one and within 10 minutes she was caught too. These kittens are very small. It's hard to believe they survived more than a month without their mother, living under a trailer and trying to eat dry food.
They spent the night together in my spare room and Tuesday morning I brought them to the vet's. They have to be quarantined for two weeks. 
The kittens have some issues - underweight, fleas, lack of appetite - but they are being treated and cared for. My mom and I visited today and brought them litter, kitten chow and wet food. I took a photo, I will have to post it. 

Tonight it's 22 degrees here in upstate NY. Thank goodness these two are warm and safe.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Here is a photo of the rescued kittens, two females, approx. 9 weeks old but small for their age. The gray one is a little bigger and is doing OK; the little calico is eating baby food. They are getting excellent care and lots of attention. The photo was taken a few hours after I caught them. They are both in a Hav-a-Hart.


----------



## Whaler

great job Greenport!

it is so nice to hear a story that has a happy ending.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Oh they are adorable! Success! What great a great vet you have! keep us posted!


----------



## Greenport ferals

*Hurray!*

The two kittens were adopted together last week. They have spent the last two months in a big double cage in my vet's waiting room. I visited them every week for a play session. Whenever anyone came in with their pets for vet care they would gravitate to the kittens. They got a lot of oohhs and aahhs. The calico was always outgoing and loved petting, the little fluffy gray was just starting to warm up. 

The fluffy gray turned into a stunning kitten. They both are beautiful. At the time the photo was taken they were malnourished and had lung worm. 

According to the vet staff, an older lady from this area adopted them and was "very excited" about taking them home. 
Good luck, kittens! Hope you have a great life!


----------



## ecat

Wow, what a fantastic story


----------



## Marcia

This is great news! I love happily ever after stories. People can have such big hearts for little furry bundles! Congratulations of all concerned for a job very well done!!


----------



## Greenport ferals

Marcia said:


> This is great news! I love happily ever after stories. People can have such big hearts for little furry bundles!


This is true. When you think of all those kittens went through, and how they survived despite the odds and being so tiny... Their big break was being adopted by my vet and her staff.


----------



## kittywitty

Wonderful job! They are adorable and I am so happy they found a nice home. Thanks for all the work you do with stray and feral kitties.


----------



## Marcia

Greenport ferals said:


> This is true. When you think of all those kittens went through, and how they survived despite the odds and being so tiny... Their big break was being adopted by my vet and her staff.


 
I hope the adopted mom(s) will keep in touch through this site. I'd love to hear a progress report!


----------



## Arianwen

Wonderful.


----------

